# CZ 550 American



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am considering going to Jay's next friday and putting a 6.5x55 CZ 550 in layaway. Does anyone have any experience with one of these rifles?(not the 6.5x55 as a caliber, the CZ as a rifle)


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a CZ 452 in a .22LR. The gun is a tackdriver. I know the people I've talked to at Jays like their CZ guns.


----------



## Hodji (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the 550, but I do have a CZ 527 bolt action in 22 Hornet. Also a tack driver. Had it for about 6 years and really like it.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Myself and a buddy both have 527s in 204. We love them. Great action, accurate and nice wood. The set trigger is a cool feature too.

My brother in law has a 550 in 270. Same story with his gun.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Agreed. I have one .22 and.204. Lotte rifle for the $.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

No as affordable as they used to be with the sliding american dollar and all. But for the money you can't buy a better rifle.


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a 550 premium in 270 win, I love the gun It's a tack driver, the trigger is great..


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I owned one in 30-06 and other than being heavy there one of the best buys out there. There barrels and chambers are top shelf, dam near custom quality, the double square bridge is as soild as it gets. Mine had great wood and after a bedding job it shot as good as any of my custom rifles. 

you wont be unhappy, go get it. 

But Jays? Every time I go there I cant get over there prices....


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

From what I found Jay's is pretty close to the prices of anywhere else, and I'm not going to spend $75 on gas to save $50 on a gun.


----------



## maxbolen (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a CZ 550 Full Stock 6.5x55 and use it for Whitetail....It is very accurate/no recoil - I reload so my ammo is frm 120 thru 160 gr.... wouldn't trade it away. The rings were expensive - had to purchase CZ metric scope rings, I believe 2nd market ones are now available. I can't give it enough praise.... Very happy being the owner of this rifle.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Hodji said:


> I don't have any experience with the 550, but I do have a CZ 527 bolt action in 22 Hornet. Also a tack driver. Had it for about 6 years and really like it.


I have a Hornet also, and can shoot sub-MOA at 200 yds. with my handloads. 

Last week I took a woodchuck with a head shot at 228 yds. (distance with rangefinder) Not sniper distance, but not bad for such a "tame" little round. It doesn't even bother the ears.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

I think a good way for you to get an idea of the quality of CZ's would be to go to RimfireCentral.com and look at the # of threads and posts for CZ's. I have several CZ's and can tell you they are also tack drivers like ZFishman, Hodji and Passport reported. While shooting in bench rest my CZ's will keep up with some real fancy Remington customs, Martini's, Winchester 52's, 75's and Anschutz. Go for the CZ you will be a happy shooter.

DougJr.


----------

